# The riots - in their own words. BBC2.



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm struggling to watch this!

The interviews have apparently been reconstructed by actors to PROTECT people who committed crimes!! WTF??

Rage is building inside me listening to these deluded wankers spouting bullshit about their over inflated sense of self entitlement.

"Der int no apprenticeships for da yout, innit?"

When the **** did YOU ever go and try to apply for an apprenticeship, or ANY job you useless, uneducated, deluded, self centred ****ing wanker.

"Dey can't control me - I control myself, you get me"

Try a stint in borstal or **** off back to the country you came from you dick.

And yes, they are mostly "non-whites". We took them (or their parents) into our country, house them, feed them, educate them and this is how we are repaid???

And if they show one more grass-smoking. lazy, arrogant black kid mouthing off "ya get me", "blud" or "innit" I'm going to end up smashing my own TV screen!!!

Go get a ****ing job and pay your way, cretins.

*National Service - Bring it back and do it NOW!*

Edit - this applies equally to everyone, black white and inbetween that were involved, just so happens the ones interviewed that wound me up the most weren't white.....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The colditz program on ch 4 is pretty interesting as a fan of mechanical engineering. I think I'll leave that on. I did see it on but I knew it'd be full of Joes with no respect for this country and I'd probably end up doing a breivic.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Oi I already started this thread!

I agree though. I had to try and remember they were just actors because I was getting wound up by them.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

vtec_yo said:


> The colditz program on ch 4 is pretty interesting as a fan of mechanical engineering. I think I'll leave that on. I did see it on but I knew it'd be full of Joes with no respect for this country and *I'd probably end up doing a breivic*.


It crossed my mind as I was watching it.....



TECH said:


> Oi I already started this thread!
> 
> I agree though. I had to try and remember they were just actors because I was getting wound up by them.


I checked first, must have been same time lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> It crossed my mind as I was watching it.....
> 
> I checked first, must have been same time lol


I started mine about 9. Just nobody wanted to read it :sad:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

It was meant to aired a few weeks ago, but BBC axed it at the last minute due to protecting the I.D's of the perpetrators... What a JOKE!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was meant to aired a few weeks ago, but BBC axed it at the last minute due to protecting the I.D's of the perpetrators... What a JOKE!!


Seriously? I hope the BBC have passed the original footing over to the police then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Dont get me started on this sort of thing. The country is bolloxed. Need some sort of "Witch hunt" for scumbags.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't actually believe they were actors, if they were they were bloody good!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Every single day at work I get to listen to shiftless moronic halfwits trying to turn everything into a reason why they should be respected and given whatever they want, so I don't think I could bear to watch that.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Seriously? I hope the BBC have passed the original footing over to the police then!!!!!!!!!!!


It was due to some court order

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/bbc/9404357/Riots-BBC-documentary-cancelled-after-court-order.html


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> Dont get me started on this sort of thing. The country is bolloxed. Need some sort of "Witch hunt" for scumbags.


Wee bit social cleansing, round them up with vans and put them to manual labour in chains or send them off to do national service.

Some modern day press-ganging and clean up the streets at the same time.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> It was due to some court order
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/bbc/9404357/Riots-BBC-documentary-cancelled-after-court-order.html


Interviewed anonymously :cursing:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Bring back national service!!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

There is only one definitive answer why they did it and that is 'because they can' Any other answer regarding lack of job opportunities or whatever are just a blanket excuse. The underlying reason is they did it because it was very easily possible to just go to town and do it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ya get me zara

Dun no the code for da road


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Breda said:


> Ya get me zara
> 
> Dun no the code for da road


The whole way of speaking winds me up severely mate - they need to give themselves a huge fcking shake and wise up. Who is ever going to consider them for any sort of gainful employment speaking and acting like they do??? Not that they have any intention of trying to get a job.... :cursing:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Lethagized said:


> There is only one definitive answer why they did it and that is 'because they can' Any other answer regarding lack of job opportunities or whatever are just a blanket excuse. The underlying reason is they did it because it was very easily possible to just go to town and do it.


Spot on.

All that bullsh1t about no jobs etc, it was just greed!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub-Zero said:


> Spot on.
> 
> All that bullsh1t about no jobs etc, it was just greed!


Greed, laziness and apathy.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Saw one of rioters on local new other day saying his sentence was to harsh....... what does cnut want fvcking sympathy felt like smacking the pr1ck ......

Said it here before this country allows scrum 2 bread and that needs to be stopped right away.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hate seeing those programmes about how the rioters were hard done by people who never had a chance.

No way were they rioting against any system. They just thought they'd get some free stuff.

Happy to see some of them getting the book thrown at them.

Police are hog tied when it comes to crowd control. Rioters should lose their civil rights as soon as they are ordered to disperse and don't. I'd view them the same as any invading army. Why should decent hardworking people lose their livelihood because of some dimwitted idiots who can't work hard for their luxuries like the rest of us.

Scum.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothin' like a free plasma


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Bring back national service!!


For females as well as males mind


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Hate seeing those programmes about how the rioters were hard done by people who never had a chance.
> 
> No way were they rioting against any system. They just thought they'd get some free stuff.
> 
> ...


I really thought they should have used water cannons on them, good soaking and none of it would seem so fun anymore so they'd bugger off home.

Instead it went on for days, finally it started to rain, and guess what......


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Hate seeing those programmes about how the rioters were hard done by people who never had a chance.
> 
> No way were they rioting against any system. They just thought they'd get some free stuff.
> 
> ...


I am a forty something person, it makes me feel ashamed that these people are the ones my generation have brought up. My kids are perfect, they are polite and work hard, but despite that somehow I feel that I let down both my grandads who both died died in the second world war. One died in Egypt and the other in France. They gave their lives so ours could be free and better.

They would be proud of their great grand kids but ashamed of what has happened to what they lay their lives down for.

Sorry Harry, sorry John .


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Police/Army should of started firing rubber bullets in to the crowed 10mins after it started chavy cvnt would of soon fcut off.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

The day the Football hooligans and the edl came out and helped the police it soon stopped.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Police/Army should of started firing rubber bullets in to the crowed 10mins after it started chavy cvnt would of soon fcut off.


Rubber?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I should probably elaborate on my idea of (modern) national service..... Armed forces for those up to the job, community national service for the rest..... cleaning streets, doing old folks gardens and park areas, taking meals to old folk, etc etc etc


Now that I agree with, but think that that should be part of prison too. Make those who have broken the law pay something back to the community. Serving time in jail is not paying back for your wrongs. Litter picking, cleaning graffitti etc, etc is.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Watching it now.

"i smashed up jd sports because they wouldn't hire me" because you're a cúnt


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm struggling to watch this!
> 
> The interviews have apparently been reconstructed by actors to PROTECT people who committed crimes!! WTF??
> 
> ...


This post delights me :thumb:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is there anything else you'd like to tell us about you and your dad? His shoe size? What he had for tea maybe?
> 
> We get it mate, your dad has a job, and nobody cares as its irrelevant.
> 
> ...


And again :thumb:


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

spike said:


> Why am I not the least bit surprised that you are the one person who chose to misread the OP? You always seem to be waiting to be offended by something or anything you can find related to race.
> 
> If it looks like a chip ...
> 
> ...


racist



chilisi said:


> The people that did riot have NO excuse whatsoever. How can you justify your actions for rioting? It's a joke. the people that took part in the riots are bigger jokes.
> 
> Life has dealt you a bad hand, so you think it's in your right to smash your local town to pieces? These people will never accomplish anything with that mentality.


I think your forgeting the reason why it started in the first place


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> Police/Army should of started firing rubber bullets in to the crowed 10mins after it started chavy cvnt would of soon fcut off.


media and public outrage.... its a good idea untill people are actually taking rounds, Dammed if you do... Dammed if you dont!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Taffy70 said:


> racist
> 
> I think your forgeting the reason why it started in the first place


I think he's spot on about the people who were rioting having no excuse. The family of the man that was shot started a peaceful protest outside the police station and according to the police were not part of the rioting. It just happened that all the scrote's (the man that was shot) friends and locals decided to take it one further. And even if the family were an instigating factor in the riot, they's till had no excuse as their son, brother etc was shot because he was carrying an illegal firearm. A blank firing pistol converted to fire live rounds, breaking the law!


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Zara conforming to the stereotypes again


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

saw this last night.

was funny as fook when the lad who was sat on his bed eating pizza got interviewed and was saying that his hatred of the police stems from being 'harrased' when he is going nothing wrong.

he then went onto say they should leave him alone to sell skunk and poured a shed load of green onto his bed!

fcuk being a dealer... he should be a stand up comedian!!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Taffy70 said:


> racist
> 
> I think your forgeting the reason why it started in the first place


Because police shot a known drug dealer who had an illegal firearm???


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Everyone of the horrible little cnuts should be dragged kicking and screaming into town centres where they rioted and destroyed, beaten up by the general public to raise morale and them shot between the eyes with a ball of there own sh*t! Then each member of there family chemically castrated and sterilised to stop the bloodline and anything they don't have receipts for sold and money donated to the victims of the riots!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mikemull said:


> Everyone of the horrible little cnuts should be dragged kicking and screaming into town centres where they rioted and destroyed, beaten up by the general public to raise morale and them shot between the eyes with a ball of there own sh*t! Then each member of there family chemically castrated and sterilised to stop the bloodline and anything they don't have receipts for sold and money donated to the victims of the riots!


I'm with you on this one baby :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : When we've done with them cover them in a million paper cuts and drop them in a bath of lemon. After that maybe we can SHIP THEM BACK TO WHERE THEY ORIGINATE FROM.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Harry Sacks said:


> Just a quick point seeing as a few have said about bringing back national service
> 
> think about it another way, do you really want some of these idiots to be trained to kill?


We could use the [email protected] as target practice on a shooting range,


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

justin case said:


> i know the police are hog tied by political correctness, but the way they stood there in london and watched it happen without doing much was the most shocking thing for me...it gave the rioters the green light.


The coppers in Manchester didn't **** about with them when the scumbags came round the corner and were confronted with 10 coppers with battons, I p!ssed me self when I seen in on Youtube.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

.....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The thing is I'd love to be shipped back to where I come from... Sun shine all year, women in bikinis all year, beaches, sea, food and just an all round better vibe ... Fcukin paradise!!

You silly ****s can ship me off any time you like... If bein sent back to where we came from is punishment keep your eye on the fcukin news riots will be poppin off all over the shop so ****** can get a free ticket home


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> The thing is I'd love to be shipped back to where I come from... Sun shine all year, women in bikinis all year, beaches, sea, food and just an all round better vibe ... Fcukin paradise!!
> 
> You silly ****s can ship me off any time you like... If bein sent back to where we came from is punishment keep your eye on the fcukin news riots will be poppin off all over the shop so ****** can get a free ticket home


Ha ha. Same here


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

Man some of you guys have lived sheltered lives


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> *The thing is I'd love to be shipped back to where I come from... Sun shine all year, women in bikinis all year, beaches, sea, food and just an all round better vibe ... Fcukin paradise!!*
> 
> You silly ****s can ship me off any time you like... If bein sent back to where we came from is punishment keep your eye on the fcukin news riots will be poppin off all over the shop so ****** can get a free ticket home


You from Sunny Torquay too mate!?! :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Breda said:


> The thing is I'd love to be shipped back to where I come from... Sun shine all year, women in bikinis all year, beaches, sea, food and just an all round better vibe ... Fcukin paradise!!
> 
> You silly ****s can ship me off any time you like... If bein sent back to where we came from is punishment keep your eye on the fcukin news riots will be poppin off all over the shop so ****** can get a free ticket home


thought you were a london boy??? since when does london have beaches????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript:3390067 said:


> You from Sunny Torquay too mate!?! :thumb:


Con... When I told you that I told you in confidence... You're doin nothin for my rep right now 



a.notherguy:3390069 said:


> thought you were a london boy??? since when does london have beaches????


Thankfully I'm not from London mate... Can't spend more than a few days there in a row.

I'm 1st generation and consider my home to be Barbados... I believe I have dual citizenship


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll do you a swap!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hell no!

Those blue skies are waitin for me... All I need to do is start a riot... Or is the "sending back" punishment be applicable to all crimes


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously, some of the stuff posted on this thread just makes me ashamed to be British... some real racist undertones which represent the very worst in society, and attitudes equally as socially damaging as the criminals being talked about.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Conscript:3390166 said:


> I think it would be fairer if they tied deportation into the 11 plus (sats) failure rate, nip it in the bud early! I failed mine so that's me going back to germany, great grandad was a lil racist tho, said something about them Jews bein no good for nothing!


I like where you're goin with this. Why stop at the 11 plus tho, I think all exams should come with the threat of deportation. Also credit ratings should come into play here, with the slogan "if its not good to go, you got to go"

Our granddads should link up so the can be racist together


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I like where you're goin with this. Why stop at the 11 plus tho, I think all exams should come with the threat of deportation. Also credit ratings should come into play here, with the slogan "if its not good to go, you got to go"
> 
> Our granddads should link up so the can be racist together


 :lol: Spot on mate :beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Over a shooting of a man carrying an illegal firearm? Grow up.
> 
> Fvck him and Fvck anyone who walks around carrying firearms.
> 
> Just seen on the news, someone was convicted of GBH and another for drink driving. I'm off to smash Tesco's. I don't think so.


to be honest mate, i dont think it spread all over the country because of the shooting itself, it spread because the country is full of scum of the earth with no morals or discipline or laws and they thought they would use that reason as a pathetic excuse to go raping the country because they think the whole fkin world owes them a living and they think they live in poverty... poverty being the most hilarious part... because none of them know what poverty is.

stop giving these cnuts money, scrap income support and clean the benefit system but to little to late now.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

An extremely helpful thread, really cleared a few things up for me being that this is a site for nutrition, training etc well done again Zara :thumb:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

DigBick said:


> An extremely helpful thread, really cleared a few things up for me being that this is a site for nutrition, training etc well done again Zara :thumb:


yes well you've learnt something new about nutrition in the thread then haven't you.

the next time you want a cheap supplement deal.. go and fkin loot. not pay for it.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Dtlv74 said:


> Seriously, some of the stuff posted on this thread just makes me ashamed to be British... some real racist undertones which represent the very worst in society, and attitudes equally as socially damaging as the criminals being talked about.


This!

Just how posters were able to find out where people were born before deciding which ones should be sent back to where they come from is way beyond my tiny mind.NEWSFLASH the vast majority of them were born and bred in the U.K........duh

A reasoned response would be along the lines of 'I blame the parents for failing the kids in the first place' As for the street justice many suggested they would dish out..Where were you all while the feral rats were running wild? Sat at home watching events unfold on a 42" tv while sat on a DFS sofa.

O.P Has a lot to answer for IMO


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

britbull said:


> O.P Has a lot to answer for IMO


She's had a 10 ft. pole up her a$$ for as long as I remember, always angry and has a strong opinion on a controversial topic


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

DigBick said:


> She's had a 10 ft. pole up her a$$ for as long as I remember


 :drool: :wub: :wub: :drool:

:sneaky2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DigBick said:


> She's had a 10 ft. pole up her a$$ for as long as I remember, always angry and has a strong opinion on a controversial topic


I have now subbed to this thread


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

the whole east london sub-culture is a cringeworthy embarassment,

probably personified by the words....

dem

dere

blud

ting

is an embarassement and unfortunately has spread to other areas of british culture...

a lad sucked his teeth at me at work one day for telling him to do a simple task, that ended badly !!!

anyway about the program, I didn't really like the way they recreated the interviews... it was too pseudo-real for me... i ended up just hating the actors

And yes, can't remember who put it, but I watched the riots on tv, I'm hardly gonna go down London on my own to get stabbed,mugged, anally looted for the sake of a GBH charge and a feeling of holier than thou "look at me making a stance", the police and government have a job to do, and unfortunately the higher echelons of police management let the side down by being ill prepared for a feral scum disease to sweep across London's underbelly.

by eck that was a very poorly written rant, sorry!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> the whole east london sub-culture is a cringeworthy embarassment,
> 
> probably personified by the words....
> 
> ...


Those words have fcuk all to do with east london, in fact the majority of slang spoken in london has fcuk all to do with london

Go to the Caribbean and you will hear many of the words you hear the yoots usin on the street used by everybody from old folk to the church pastor

Seen!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> the whole east london sub-culture is a cringeworthy embarassment,
> 
> probably personified by the words....
> 
> ...


Not being funny mate, but the east side of London was a complete and utter slumridden sh1thole before any of the blip praps braps diss inits or bluds even existed  but I kinda get what your saying.

This country is why I prefer to spend a lot of my time in the eastern part of the world, they actually have laws there and punish thieving wrecking murdering raping scum there instead of trying to help them.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I might have read that you are from the Caribbean Breda, can't remember.... but I have been to many places EDIT: in the caribbean (barbados, martiinique, BVI, trinidad, tobego, montegengro, couple of others) and although the words are used it is not in the same context as the Londoners who use them

To me theirs a difference between a caribbean dialect... and a fourth generation black london teenager putting a language on that they would not otherwise use, in order to sound like some kind of gangster wannabbe, which is what I made of the rioters in the interviews,

as for the "send them back where they came from " argument I have seen raised on here.... it's invalid, they are from East London, nowhere else!

I don't really know what point I'm making mate lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *And yes, they are mostly "non-whites". We took them (or their parents) into our country, house them, feed them, educate them and this is how we are repaid???*





Breda said:


> I have now subbed to this thread


Makes my blood boil under my yoghurt-white skin to read such yite like that. I honestly don't know how to reply to something like this "this is how we're repaid" ??? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

referring to non-whites as 'them' ? an outsider??? not an equal? **** right off, we're all human beings!

que more negs, button is that way <<


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

not really sure how race even came into this, its not race thats the problem, its the cowardly doo gooders who allow people to do what they want and destroy what ever they want and nothing ever happens to them, it was only a few days ago some tw4t decided to come down my street and start lobbing handgrenades threw dealers windows and there white.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

while it's true that most of the rioters were not white british, they were british FACT

it's a reflection on us all, not just the black community or any minority community within East London


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> while it's true that most of the rioters were not white british, they were british FACT
> 
> it's a reflection on us all, not just the black community or any minority community within East London


i live in Manchester and i can tell you the majority of them that trashed this city were white and British. the white people of this country now are absolutly no better than anyone else, they have not a living ground to stand on and judge anyone.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> while it's true that most of the rioters were not white british, they were british FACT
> 
> it's a reflection on us all, not just the black community or any minority community within East London


And north London, south London. Manchester and Birmingham. We even had trouble in Milton keynes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> I might have read that you are from the Caribbean Breda, can't remember.... but I have been to many places EDIT: in the caribbean (barbados, martiinique, BVI, trinidad, tobego, montegengro, couple of others) and although the words are used it is not in the same context as the Londoners who use them
> 
> To me theirs a difference between a caribbean dialect... and a fourth generation black london teenager putting a language on that they would not otherwise use, in order to sound like some kind of gangster wannabbe, which is what I made of the rioters in the interviews,
> 
> ...


I agree some words are not used in the correct context but as far as i see the majority are. I can only speak for people in my circle and from what i've seen

I'm not sure what you mean by "put a language on that they would not otherwise use" mate... or should i say bredrin

The only blacks that would otherwise not use it are Africans

As for the program i didnt watch it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> And north London, south London. Manchester and Birmingham. We even had trouble in Milton keynes


It was hardly a riot mate. A few [email protected] from FTS thought they'd smash a window and do a runner.. in fact it was only 1 guy and he got arrested anyway lol


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well I'm only talking about the London riots, I don't really class a few 12 year olds stealing the Beano as a riot lol

I've been involved in simulated riots for training purposes and you do get a massive buzz out of kicking off, no doubt about it.... took me a good half hour to come down and realise I wasn't actually angry, just pretending!

If only I could have got an LED 3D TV out of it too!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> I might have read that you are from the Caribbean Breda, can't remember.... but I have been to many places EDIT: in the caribbean (barbados, martiinique, BVI, trinidad, tobego, montegengro, couple of others) and although the words are used it is not in the same context as the Londoners who use them
> 
> To me theirs a difference between a caribbean dialect... and a fourth generation black london teenager putting a language on that they would not otherwise use, in order to sound like some kind of gangster wannabbe, which is what I made of the rioters in the interviews,
> 
> ...


Blud, You realise Tottenham is N17, North London. :lol:

The slang is pretty much used in the same context to be honest since each of those words you listed can only mean one thing.

Ting - Thing

Dem - Them

Dere - There/Their

The sad thing about it really is that a lot of kids are no longer putting it on, that's how they speak, all the time.

When I grew up we used slang in Tottenham, all the slang you listed, I still do when mucking about with my friends I grew up with.

Do I use it in the office? No

Do I post using that language? No

[CHIP-ON-SHOULDER] Do I use it when pulled over by police for no reason? Hell no [/CHIP-ON-SHOULDER] 

Kids these days don't seem to know when it's appropriate to use slang and when to talk correctly.

My cousin works in Wood Green Crown Court and he said the amount of kids on trial who use slang is ridiculous. Sad but true.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigBick said:


> She's had a 10 ft. pole up her a$$ for as long as I remember, always angry and has a strong opinion on a controversial topic


People have the right to express strong opinions, and I love Zara to bits as a person... she is not always angry at all, she's just not one to tone her views down. I know she is not a racist. I actually respect many of the people in this thread, including some who I disagree with strongly on some of the issues here, but a line needs to be drawn in respect of just how far people can go in expressing some of their views, and IMO this thread is going way too far in the wrong direction.

The problem with this thread is that, once again, race has become the main focus of the discussion whereas really it should be about individual responsibility for action and the crimes, and perhaps extending the discussion to the social issues that underlie the crimes in respect of these riots

The vast majority of crime that impacts this countries economic stability is tax evasion and corporate crime - the cost of tax evasion absolutely dwarfs the cost of dubious awards of benefits given to non working first or second generation immigrants on benefits (or even benefit fraud as a whole) for example by something like a hundred fold, yet no one suggests chemically castrating the mostly white middle class population that works in these areas and commit these crimes.

There are undeniable issues with the immigration system, and also undeniable issues relating both to ghettoisation of ethnic populations and unfair distribution of resources by government to those groups in some retarded effort to seem 'pc', and these things seem to create a very 'them and us' type attitude in the areas affected, and also some very vocal people within those groups who seem to have a strange sense of entitlement to things without having to work for them... although I know white british people with similar attitudes. The issues are not solely routed in the cultures of the ethnic groups concerned though, they also stem from those in authority who have failed to create a coherent immigration policy for years, and now fail to deal with it, and also the effect fo the very kind of sweeping prejudices that are expressed in some of the views in this thread that further alienate ethnic groups.

At the end of the day crime and stupidity is individual responsibility, and a parental responsibility when it comes to children - and where responsibility is collective it relates to the nation as a whole, not just sub groups within it IMO.

AM asking everyone not to direct comments personally towards other members, nor to make sweeping comments about ethnic groups or suggest ways to punnish them that violate just about every human rights law in existence.... any more [email protected] and this thread will be gone.

Moral superiority only remains when people do not let anger get the better of them and do not stoop to a hate filled response, even when something legitimately horrid/outrageous has caused it in the first place... respond intelligently folks; please think before posting rather than storm in with a hot head.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

littlesimon said:


> Blud, You realise Tottenham is N17, North London. :lol:
> 
> The slang is pretty much used in the same context to be honest since each of those words you listed can only mean one thing.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

Repped


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL - east, north, same difference eh? Sorry londoners for the generalisation!

And like you said, a difference between putting something on and really talking like that.

I'm a yorkshireman, I often greet my daughter with "nah then", or "aye up cocker"

I wouldn't dream of talking that way at my work lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

So what is the answer to the ppl who riot & behave badly? Prison doesn't work, fining them doesn't, & the Euro Court of Human Rights, prevents any altenatives like national service.

But they'll be more riots & gross public unrest. Something has to be done, or else one day it'll become very organised & the rioters/whoever will inflict serious damage.

Why do we have this attitude of 'because I can'.?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure it's been the same case throughout history, population unrest, eventually peace is restored, little we can do to change human nature

our whole way of living lends itself to this.... "poor" or relatively poor people lashing out against the system

until there is some global event which changes the way societies work in the western world I can't see this cycle going away.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> LOL - east, north, same difference eh?


Tell that to Millwall fans...while wearing a Chelsea top... :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

latblaster said:


> So what is the answer to the ppl who riot & behave badly? Prison doesn't work, fining them doesn't, & the Euro Court of Human Rights, prevents any altenatives like national service.
> 
> But they'll be more riots & gross public unrest. Something has to be done, or else one day it'll become very organised & the rioters/whoever will inflict serious damage.
> 
> Why do we have this attitude of 'because I can'.?


there is a simple solution.......

dont police them.... send the army in instead so that the target of their hatred has gone and been replaced by highly trained organised fighting machines


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

latblaster said:


> So what is the answer to the ppl who riot & behave badly? Prison doesn't work, fining them doesn't, & the Euro Court of Human Rights, prevents any altenatives like national service.
> 
> But they'll be more riots & gross public unrest. Something has to be done, or else one day it'll become very organised & the rioters/whoever will inflict serious damage.
> 
> Why do we have this attitude of 'because I can'.?


Very good question and I have no idea what can be done. A large chunk of a whole generation have been raised with little respect, little standards, little aspirations and now have no prospects. What can you do with these people?


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Dtlv74 said:


> People have the right to express strong opinions, and I love Zara to bits as a person... she is not always angry at all, she's just not one to tone her views down. I know she is not a racist. I actually respect many of the people in this thread, including some who I disagree with strongly on some of the issues here, but a line needs to be drawn in respect of just how far people can go in expressing some of their views, and IMO this thread is going way too far in the wrong direction.
> 
> The problem with this thread is that, once again, race has become the main focus of the discussion whereas really it should be about individual responsibility for action and the crimes, and perhaps extending the discussion to the social issues that underlie the crimes in respect of these riots
> 
> ...


With respect this smacks of shutting the gate after the horse has bolted

Genuine question how do you know she is not racist? This is not the first time she has spouted these 'views'

The real problem with this thread is the very first post..Wonder how long before the tables are turned and Zara becomes the victim. Not that I would sling mud but any that comes her way is fair game in these circumstances.If the first post was not made by a blonde female with pictures online then the member would have been banned directly


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> there is a simple solution.......
> 
> dont police them.... send the army in instead so that the target of their hatred has gone and been replaced by highly trained organised fighting machines


That doesn't solve the problem. You're just replacing the uniform of the people they hate. It isn't the police they detest it's authority in general. All that happens then is we get a northern ireland situation but with a much larger group of people.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

latblaster said:


> So what is the answer to the ppl who riot & behave badly? Prison doesn't work, fining them doesn't, & the Euro Court of Human Rights, prevents any altenatives like national service.
> 
> But they'll be more riots & gross public unrest. Something has to be done, or else one day it'll become very organised & the rioters/whoever will inflict serious damage.
> 
> Why do we have this attitude of 'because I can'.?


The countries with the most riots are actually those where the punishments are most severe... communist regimes and dictatorships.

In the western world rioting is actually pretty rare, and should be distinguished from mass protests.

Solutions may never happen because you'll never establish a society without angry people, nor without inequality, and people will always hold differing views as to the best way to address issues... dialogue and compromise usually seems most effective though IMO.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is there anything else you'd like to tell us about you and your dad? His shoe size? What he had for tea maybe?
> 
> We get it mate, your dad has a job, and nobody cares as its irrelevant.
> 
> ...


How come you could actualy wright ****(fvck ) a duck


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TECH said:


> That doesn't solve the problem. You're just replacing the uniform of the people they hate. It isn't the police they detest it's authority in general. All that happens then is we get a northern ireland situation but with a much larger group of people.


fair point about the unform but the comparison with northen ireland is not applicable in any way at all mate.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

TECH said:


> Very good question and I have no idea what can be done. A large chunk of a whole generation have been raised with little respect, little standards, little aspirations and now have no prospects. What can you do with these people?


Like everything in life, you need strong foundations to build something that will last

I personally hold the parents to blame for 99% of what happened


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

or lack of parent(s)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> How come you could actualy wright ****(fvck ) a duck


**** a duck

Just change the writing style/font/size on one letter


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

britbull said:


> With respect this smacks of shutting the gate after the horse has bolted
> 
> Genuine question how do you know she is not racist? This is not the first time she has spouted these 'views'
> 
> The real problem with this thread is the very first post..Wonder how long before the tables are turned and Zara becomes the victim. Not that I would sling mud but any that comes her way is fair game in these circumstances.If the first post was not made by a blonde female with pictures online then the member would have been banned directly


I don't think she's racist, but the way she delivered her posts strikes me as someone who'd see a group of young black boys maybe larking about using slang, not doing anything wrong but would automatically assume they fit the lazy, non-working, poorly parented stereotype.

I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> The countries with the most riots are actually those where the punishments are most severe... communist regimes and dictatorships.
> 
> In the western world rioting is actually pretty rare, and should be distinguished from mass protests.
> 
> Solutions may never happen because you'll never establish a society without angry people, nor without inequality, and people will always hold differing views as to the best way to address issues... dialogue and compromise usually seems most effective though IMO.


Following on from this we've always had riots/uprising. Miners strikes, race riots, Suffragettes, Irish famine, we'e always had uprising. I think the difference now though is the spoon fed society and the fact people aren't rioting for a good cause, they're rioting for money and for anarchy.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> The countries with the most riots are actually those where the punishments are most severe... communist regimes and dictatorships.
> 
> In the western world rioting is actually pretty rare, and should be distinguished from mass protests.


Whilst I agree with you, the riots in them countries are actually probably being carried out for a reason, not saying the reason is a correct one or a justifiable one, but at least they still have one. the scum who did the one in this country actually didnt have any reason at all apart from greed and behaving like rabid animals.

It isnt the riot that happened here that actually p1ssed me off, its the fact they did it for purely greed and outright entertainment because they knew that they could get away with it.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> fair point about the unform but the comparison with northen ireland is not applicable in any way at all mate.


I don't mean the social or political situation. Just armed force policing civilians in a UK city. It'll breed more intense hate, more of an oppressive feeling.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

britbull said:


> With respect this smacks of shutting the gate after the horse has bolted
> 
> Genuine question how do you know she is not racist? This is not the first time she has spouted these 'views'
> 
> The real problem with this thread is the very first post..Wonder how long before the tables are turned and Zara becomes the victim. Not that I would sling mud but any that comes her way is fair game in these circumstances.If the first post was not made by a blonde female with pictures online then the member would have been banned directly


Shes not racist bro.. most likely just on


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

LMFAO blud


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

subbed


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

"not originally of British origin" But how far does this go? First generation, second, a 100 years?

Then after that we could start on religious groups, nah its been done before!( I am not suggesting that Zara's rant is in anyway related to this tho.)

Praps there isn't an immediate answer, & it'll happen again & again, until better parenting, more social equality, jobs are created. I dunno.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

The aftermath of all this is raised taxes for us ALL and then the little young rioters say the government doesn't give dem moneys and use it as an excuse to riot when they are making it worse for themselves, families, friends brothers and sisters. Money spent cleaning this up, army costs, police, restoration, courts, insurance means less money for the area. It's all a vicious circle.

This isn't good for all of us. A few cnu*s spoil it for us all.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to add the language as well as the content clearly shows the rioters were uneducated and brain dead.

Another thought; police in other counties would have been much much more *forceful* and it may have stopped it earlier. Friends from other counties I know have said they would be more scared to loot from consequence of the police more than anything in their country.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good point Musio - fvck shoplifting in the USA, you'd get your head blown off for nicking a mars bar!! Here the security guards wouldn't even try to stop you in case you had a slip, trip or fall and sued! :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea its the human rights stuff innit!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

musio said:


> Just to add the language as well as the content clearly shows the rioters were uneducated and brain dead.
> 
> Another thought; police in other counties would have been much much more *forceful* and it may have stopped it earlier. Friends from other counties I know have said they would be more scared to loot from consequence of the police more than anything in their country.


Really?


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

having read this entire thread, I too am disgusted at some of the attitudes and opinions expressed

i think that it's inhuman to denegrate and hate others just because they hold differing opinions or are of a different race or creed

it's truly terrible when a man or woman can't speak their mind without a whirlwind of hate being unleashed upon them just because of the colour of their skin

people can't help the way they were born so don't hate them

it's not ok to hate or denegrate any minority group

racists are real people with real feelings too


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Including subversive and insidious anarchists!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> People have the right to express strong opinions, and I love Zara to bits as a person... she is not always angry at all, she's just not one to tone her views down. I know she is not a racist. I actually respect many of the people in this thread, including some who I disagree with strongly on some of the issues here, but a line needs to be drawn in respect of just how far people can go in expressing some of their views, and IMO this thread is going way too far in the wrong direction.


Yeah 10 pages later it seems the thread has gone a bit...down hill? it's because of the way she wrote it

You must admit yourself it's delivered in a very racist way,

"*And yes, they are mostly "non-whites". We took them (or their parents) into our country, house them, feed them, educate them and this is how we are repaid???"*-Zara

Seriously sometimes it helps to tone down your views if your views are anything like this, if not tone them down, keep them to herself. Look whats started because of the original post. Good job again Z :thumb:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

musio said:


> Just to add the language as well as the content clearly shows the rioters were uneducated and brain dead.
> 
> Another thought; police in other counties would have been much much more *forceful* and it may have stopped it earlier. Friends from other counties I know have said they would be more scared to loot from consequence of the police more than anything in their country.


No one would back a more forceful approach and no ( sensible ) cop would put his job at risk in this way

CCTV everywhere and more journo's than rioters - thats why the response was " soft "


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Couldn't agree more Dick. The 'repaid' bit is horrible; lets be honest here, it is the non whites who arrived in the 50s/60s, that were 'taken in'.

It suggests very strongly that they are in debt to us ( I'm not making a division of them & us), & that is foul!

Shall we close the thread?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Yeah 10 pages later it seems the thread has gone a bit...down hill? it's because of the way she wrote it
> 
> You must admit yourself it's delivered in a very racist way,
> 
> ...


I do agree that the language used was insensitive, do not agree with the way things were said and can see why others have taken offence to it. I also agree (very much actually) that people (on all sides of the debate) should tone down their choice of language, and think before posting... I do also understand though that this is a subject that provokes a lot of passion, and so when it comes to modding give leeway in both directions, and would rather post warnings in the thread to chill and tone the language rather than just jump in with infractions and bans and lock the thread down immediately.

Is also good to allow people to challenge controversial views and to debate these issues... I just object when it either becomes personal or talk starts to involve the ideas of killing/deporting/castrating people rather than to actually look at the deeper social issues involved, which there most definitely are.

In respect of Z's posts she did also qualify that she was not talking about immigrants of any generation that have settled here and work and contribute positiviely, and I also know that Z has just as strong a view about white british people who don't make any effort to contribute. Because of this, and also through knowing Z beyond this forum, I know she isn't racist... of strong opinion, yes, perhaps too blunt in voicing it at times, yes, and of different opinion to mine in some areas, yes, but she isn't a bigot.

I'll be honest, is a really hard balance to strike when modding these kinds of threads when you want to keep the threads open so that people can debate and discuss, but at the same time have heated language from people posting out of anger... things often get said in a way that reflects the emotion of the moment rather than how people feel deep down, and it quickly degrenerates into a clash of egos rather than actual debate as everyone stops listening for the underlying points others are making and just starts lashing out because they feel attacked, while at the same time people with shared views egg each other up into a frenzy of stronger and stronger worded posting.... the language quickly escalates, the feelings escalate, and then boom someone says something utterly rediculous and gets banned.

If people see an issue with ethnic groups doing one thing they do have a right to express it, but need to be very careful how they do so... likewise however strongly people disagree with it they have to be careful in how they respond too, but are of course absolutely entitled to challenge it.

Am not trying to take any sides here, just simply trying to difuse things and still allow for debate to continue... if I give a different impression that is my failing in the way I have posted, but I hope at least people can see what I'm trying to do.

I'd like to remind everyone to chill, not take debate so personally, and to recognise how what people actually feel often gets amplified into giving an impression that isn't totally accurate of what is actually believed.

Love and respect you all, even if I disagree with you


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Shut up Det and let us get on with our racism and counter racism

If you have something positive to say keep it to yourself... Get me blud!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Shut up Det and let us get on with our racism and counter racism
> 
> If you have something positive to say keep it to yourself... Get me blud!


yeah i should know better than to let my hippy ideas get in the way of a good mutual flaming... any probs with my modding just pm ashcrapper. :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3391883 said:


> yeah i should know better than to let my hippy ideas get in the way of a good mutual flaming... any probs with my modding just pm ashcrapper. :thumbup1:


Pm sent

I hope he issues you a stern dressin down because all this reasoning and intelligent both side of the coin posting you get on with can't continue

And to think... I said you were my favorite mod


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Pm sent
> 
> I hope he issues you a stern dressin down because all this reasoning and intelligent both side of the coin posting you get on with can't continue
> 
> And to think... I said you were my favorite mod


Had a pm back from ashcrapper already and apparently as of midnight tonight I have to step down... gymgym and ts23 have been invited back to replace me as new mods.

Am not happy about this so am going to go and start a riot and steal a plasma tv from dixons and blame it on social poverty.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3391942 said:


> Had a pm back from ashcrapper already and apparently as of midnight tonight I have to step down... gymgym and ts23 have been invited back to replace me as new mods.
> 
> Am not happy about this so am going to go and start a riot and steal a plasma tv from dixons and blame it on social poverty.


Those two were fine upstanding members before they were unfairly banned... I for 1 am in favour them being elevated to mod status and you can take your rightful place a mere member

Mate are you rioting to order because I have a few things I'd like from Tesco?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

TECH said:


> That doesn't solve the problem. You're just replacing the uniform of the people they hate. It isn't the police they detest it's authority in general. All that happens then is we get a northern ireland situation but with a much larger group of people.


It wouldn't amount to a Northern Ireland style problem at all. What would probably have happened though is that the rioters would have wanted the Police back because Military public order control is a lot more aggressive than the Police's. I've played Civ Pop (Enemy forces/rioters) for the Police and their problem is they're too soft in that sort of situation. While attacking a baseline (that's the forward line of riot police with the shields) during an exercise and trying to pull one of the coppers out into the crowd he shouted at me "calm down mate, it's only an exercise". Of course I duly pointed out to the rest of my mates what he had said and we then made him a target for us all. The exercise was stopped as according to the Police commanders it was an un-realistic situation and unfair for a training environment to single out an officer. But that's the reality of public order. And that's where the Policse failed. As I said earlier these rioters weren't uprising against the system. They were taking advantage of the situation and getting involved in group mentality. Once the Police actually stepped up their stance and started to charge the scrote's they all started to run. They didn't want to stand and fight, as they were mostly opportunist thieves and vandals. I also believe they should have used the water cannons, and baton rounds (rubber bullets).


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Those two were fine upstanding members before they were unfairly banned... I for 1 am in favour them being elevated to mod status and you can take your rightful place a mere member
> 
> Mate are you rioting to order because I have a few things I'd like from Tesco?


Yeah just give me a list mate... am gonna hit holland and barret and GMC too (they deserve it for their prices), so if anyone wants anything else just let me know 

And yeah, I know that I've been replaced by more qualified mods than I.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DT I owe you some reps.

Now if its that slow behind the scenes you have time to talk sh!t with me I can start some trouble and report a few posts so you can hand out a few bans and call it a good nights work


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> am gonna hit holland and barret and GMC too (they deserve it for their prices), so if anyone wants anything else just let me know


:laugh: I'll have PHD HT+ Banana 2 tubs please :thumbup1:

good to find a laugh in this depressing thread


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> DT I owe you some reps.
> 
> Now if its that slow behind the scenes you have time to talk sh!t with me I can start some trouble and report a few posts so you can hand out a few bans and call it a good nights work


Yeah mate cause some sh1t, is all good... am logging off now till later so pscarb, hacks and millky can deal with it! :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh... Ummm... Nah mate I wanted to behave anyway :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

britbull said:


> Zara conforming to the stereotypes again


Oh do elaborate. I'd love to hear your theories since you clearly know so much about me that you can pidgeon hole me, personally, into a stereotype 



Breda said:


> The thing is I'd love to be shipped back to where I come from... Sun shine all year, women in bikinis all year, beaches, sea, food and just an all round better vibe ... Fcukin paradise!!
> 
> You silly ****s can ship me off any time you like... If bein sent back to where we came from is punishment keep your eye on the fcukin news riots will be poppin off all over the shop so ****** can get a free ticket home


You're going nowhere dude, you work, pay taxes and are a decent citizen lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

britbull said:


> This!
> 
> Just how posters were able to find out where people were born before deciding which ones should be sent back to where they come from is way beyond my tiny mind.NEWSFLASH the vast majority of them were born and bred in the U.K........duh
> 
> ...


I'm really not surprised that you also chose to ignore my suggestion that the way to deal with the native british people who were involved was to drown them in the sea since there is nowhere else to send them to get rid of them. That was a suggestion that I meant with all sincerity and would quite happily see happen. I have no care where people are from, I just want rid of the rioters.

As for the first generation Brits, and the parental responsibility factor. Parents move here, they should bring their children up to respect the UK and not act this way. If they don't.... well you know my view.

No matter how much mud you fling, you can't make the racist thing stick. I want rid of EVERYONE who rioted. The whole, entire, pathetic lot. I don't care how, I just want rid.

Incidently, I did watch it on TV - the reason being that nobody rioted in Scotland, funny that 



DigBick said:


> She's had a 10 ft. pole up her a$$ for as long as I remember, always angry and has a strong opinion on a controversial topic


Hmm. You don't like me. I wonder why that is.......?



DigBick said:


> Makes my blood boil under my yoghurt-white skin to read such yite like that. I honestly don't know how to reply to something like this "this is how we're repaid" ??? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> referring to non-whites as 'them' ? an outsider??? not an equal? **** right off, we're all human beings!
> 
> *que more negs, button is that way <<*


Oh. I must have negged you in the deep dark distant past and you're still gutted over it. Aww shame 

ps: You spell it "cue". Just saying


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Conscript said:


> **** a duck
> 
> Just change the writing style/font/size on one letter


Wrong 



littlesimon said:


> I don't think she's racist, but the way she delivered her posts strikes me as someone who'd see a group of young black boys maybe larking about using slang, not doing anything wrong but would automatically assume they fit the lazy, non-working, poorly parented stereotype.
> 
> I could be completely wrong though.


You're not wrong mate - I used to live in Leeds and coming from Scotland had, I will admit, a few preconceived ideas about the types of people you mention to begin with. Those ideas wouldn't extend to disliking them as people but yes, I suspect I'd have thought those things or wondered anyway. I would never have thought they were bad people though. Takes all sorts to make a world as they say. I understand that its just their culture, and not everyone within that culture is the sort to go rioting and mugging little old ladies.

Fact of the matter is I have a lot of friends of all nationalities, some of them are lazy, don't work and poorly parented, some went to uni and have great jobs, most are somewhere in the middle.

None of them rioted though.

I still think the rioters should have been shot. Or drowned. Or deported..... could we maybe build a new big island to send them to since Australia and NZ are out of the question now?



Breda said:


> Shes not racist bro.. most likely just on


**** off Breda


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

fu*c*k a duck

****

feck

fvck

f*u*ck a duck!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> I do agree that the language used was insensitive, do not agree with the way things were said and can see why others have taken offence to it. I also agree (very much actually) that people (on all sides of the debate) should tone down their choice of language, and think before posting... I do also understand though that this is a subject that provokes a lot of passion, and so when it comes to modding give leeway in both directions, and would rather post warnings in the thread to chill and tone the language rather than just jump in with infractions and bans and lock the thread down immediately.
> 
> Is also good to allow people to challenge controversial views and to debate these issues... I just object when it either becomes personal or talk starts to involve the ideas of killing/deporting/castrating people rather than to actually look at the deeper social issues involved, which there most definitely are.
> 
> ...


Now, this post I like. 

Gonnae stop making me out to be a nice person though Det ffs..... :whistling: :lol:



Conscript said:


> fu*c*k a duck


Nope


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lol love how you think and express yourself zara


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

fu*ck* a duck

I zoomed my web browser to 500% and still can't see anything!!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol love how you think and express yourself zara


Dont blame her though to be honest with you , our tax goes to aload of fukka's like this without jobs n just get recked every day and what gives them the right to steal from hard working people x


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I like to think of myself as a humanitarian but tbh I don't think collective good is practicable, as noble as it would be, people are too selfish for altruism to prevail! Why should I sacrifice something if another is not willing to do so themselves!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Dont blame her though to be honest with you , our tax goes to aload of fukka's like this without jobs n just get recked every day and what gives them the right to steal from hard working people x


lol scooby im approvin of zaras views


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Conscript said:


> fu*ck* a duck
> 
> I zoomed my web browser to 500% and still can't see anything!!!


He he..... only I have the power!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> lol scooby im approvin of zaras views


yeah i know and i said i dont blame her for saying her views on it =] wasn't getting at u miss lovely lady  x


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Now, this post I like.
> 
> Gonnae stop making me out to be a nice person though Det ffs..... :whistling: :lol:


Never said you were nice Z... said I love you, and said you weren't a racist... but never once said you were nice! :tt2: :lol:

x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Never said you were nice Z... said I love you, and said you weren't a racist... but never once said you were nice! :tt2: :lol:
> 
> x


Haha ok - I stand corrected :blush:

Fookin' cheeky sod!

:lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He he..... only I have the power!


I have tried and tried but cannot figure it out. You even wrote sh!te the correct way. If i do that, i get ****e??? :confused1:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm really not surprised that you also chose to ignore my suggestion that the way to deal with the native british people who were involved was to drown them in the sea since there is nowhere else to send them to get rid of them. That was a suggestion that I meant with all sincerity and would quite happily see happen. I have no care where people are from, I just want rid of the rioters.
> 
> As for the first generation Brits, and the parental responsibility factor. Parents move here, they should bring their children up to respect the UK and not act this way. If they don't.... well you know my view.
> 
> ...


You really don't get it

You think you can make racist comments but the racism can be cancelled out by saying some other draconian nonsense about what you would do with the white ones?...

saying someone who was actually born here should [email protected] off back to their own country based on skin colour is a racist comment, even if the person you are talking about has committed a crime, that does not lessen the racism in the remark.

And you're still sticking to your guns by confirming you do actually believe people who were born here should be sent (can't really say back) to a country where their parents or grandparents were born...What would you suggest if their parents are from different countries? draw straws? cut them in half?

i haven't or am not going to say you're racist (even though you accused me of saying this) i have never called anyone a racist on here, but if you're making racist comments, don't think you can really call foul if accused of it.

Oh and just one other thing, you talk about "we let them in our country, fed them blah blah blah" when you're talking about people in london, don't you actually come from and live in scotland anyway? a nation that's capital probably has the worst problem with juvenile delinquency and benefit culture than any other city in the UK and is heavily subsidised by england, not too many non white faces there i bet...not that any of that really means [email protected] to me, just thought i'd point it out if we're having a break down on who feeds who...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

The thread that keeps on givin

Subbed again


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Zara, this is a response to your opening post at the start of this thread and only that post.

Whilst I agree that everyone involved in touching another individuals private property without consent or harming them, needs to answer for such actions to whatever rules are in place and additionally to the individual they have used force against property or person, in monetary terms equal to that which they have taken away. People will hear the term "anarchy" used for such an event however this was nothing more than mindless violence against anothers private property, it's nothing like the true political philosophy understandering.

I strongly oppose "National Service - Bring it back and do it NOW!" as you're advocating for government to impose it's will through means of force and threat against an individuals free will. Even ignoring that most important aspect of free will and self ownership the national service is a cute statement which holds no sure outcome and neither you nor the next person have any right to tell another how to live or act when they have not imposed on another persons rights.

I'm not going to read the rest of the thread as nothing more needs to be said really and I don't want to get bogged down by what I suspect will be calls for government force/extended powers in the future. Be it national service, not allowing people peaceful assembly which is their right and mindless patriotism, unfortunately people seem to have forgotten if we keep to ourselves and don't impose on other peoples rights we are free individuals and have no masters nor should anyone feel the need to have one.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Just seen this on Facebook and it rang very true with a lot of the thoughts in this thread regarding sense of entitlement that the youth of today seem to have...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

britbull said:


> Like everything in life, you need strong foundations to build something that will last
> 
> I personally hold the parents to blame for 99% of what happened


Yes and I'd slap the parents for bringing little cnuts up who walk round with bandanas and baseball caps on shouting "brap brap" all day.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

goonerton said:


> You really don't get it
> 
> You think you can make racist comments but the racism can be cancelled out by saying some other draconian nonsense about what you would do with the white ones?...
> 
> ...


It's just as well I didn't riot, I'd be on my merry way to Scotland since I have scottish blood :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just look at some of the negative comments & bad feelings on here about this subject!

Most of us don't know each other, & prolly never meet, but some ppl appear to be at each others throats!

We really should be able to be civil to each other.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

littlesimon said:


> It's just as well I didn't riot, I'd be on my merry way to Scotland since I have scottish blood :lol:


I wish they did deport people and send them back where they come from, id be going back to Ireland or Spain, dont really mind which one. prefer Spain though.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Well I'm only talking about the London riots, I don't really class a few 12 year olds stealing the Beano as a riot lol
> 
> I've been involved in simulated riots for training purposes and you do get a massive buzz out of kicking off, no doubt about it.... *took me a good half hour to come down and realise I wasn't actually angry, just pretending!*
> 
> If only I could have got an LED 3D TV out of it too!


Are you a woman?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

andysutils said:


> I wish they did deport people and send them back where they come from, id be going back to Ireland or Spain, dont really mind which one. prefer Spain though.


Actually we would all be sent to Africa, it is where we all originate from.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Just look at some of the negative comments & bad feelings on here about this subject!
> 
> Most of us don't know each other, & prolly never meet, but some ppl appear to be at each others throats!
> 
> We really should be able to be civil to each other.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

goonerton said:


> You really don't get it
> 
> You think you can make racist comments but the racism can be cancelled out by saying some other draconian nonsense about what you would do with the white ones?...
> 
> ...


I just stopped by to offer you some salt for that chip on your shoulder 

You will take anything I say or write exactly as you wish to take it and make it fit your persecution complex as best you can so I decline to comment further except to say that I think you should perhaps better acquaint yourself with the definition of racism. If I want rid of ALL rioters regardless of colour, I cannot a racist be. I'm pleased to see though that you have provided reasoned and rational responses to the points you object to and not resorted to slagging me off or slagging my country off to try and score points. Oooohhhhh wait a minute...... :lol:

I have decided that arguing with you is futile due to the fact that if you try to argue with a fool, they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just stopped by to offer you some salt for that chip on your shoulder
> 
> You will take anything I say or write exactly as you wish to take it and make it fit your persecution complex as best you can so I decline to comment further except to say that I think you should perhaps better acquaint yourself with the definition of racism. If I want rid of ALL rioters regardless of colour, I cannot a racist be. I'm pleased to see though that you have provided reasoned and rational responses to the points you object to and not resorted to slagging me off or slagging my country off to try and score points. Oooohhhhh wait a minute...... :lol:
> 
> I have decided that arguing with you is futile due to the fact that if you try to argue with a fool, they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


Good shout....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Just look at some of the negative comments & bad feelings on here about this subject!
> 
> Most of us don't know each other, & prolly never meet, but some ppl appear to be at each others throats!
> 
> We really should be able to be civil to each other.


Go on mate let the anger out x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

James s said:


> Hi Zara, this is a response to your opening post at the start of this thread and only that post.
> 
> Whilst I agree that everyone involved in touching another individuals private property without consent or harming them, needs to answer for such actions to whatever rules are in place and additionally to the individual they have used force against property or person, in monetary terms equal to that which they have taken away. People will hear the term "anarchy" used for such an event however this was nothing more than mindless violence against anothers private property, it's nothing like the true political philosophy understandering.
> 
> ...


That is you gone then?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just stopped by to offer you some salt for that chip on your shoulder
> 
> You will take anything I say or write exactly as you wish to take it and make it fit your persecution complex as best you can so I decline to comment further except to say that I think you should perhaps better acquaint yourself with the definition of racism. If I want rid of ALL rioters regardless of colour, I cannot a racist be. I'm pleased to see though that you have provided reasoned and rational responses to the points you object to and not resorted to slagging me off or slagging my country off to try and score points. Oooohhhhh wait a minute...... :lol:
> 
> I have decided that arguing with you is futile due to the fact that if you try to argue with a fool, they will only drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


Hilarious

You say these rioters should f#'ck off back to their own country based on seeing the colour of their skin, even though they were born here...yet you don't have the sense to realise that this is saying to every non white person born here that this isn't really their country, along with the other demeaning crap in your OP. and you fail to see why you're offensive.

and i'm the fool!

and i'm quite sure i have been quite rational throughout this thread...who is the one who "sincerely" wants to drown people in the sea? yes one day i hope to reach this level of rationality!

and i haven't slagged your country off at all ,just pointed a few facts, do you dispute them?

you talk about the rioters being deluded....i doubt there's many as deluded as you.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good shout....







Top tune!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Top tune!


You just won me a tenner.i had a bet on with Zara,,,,,,lol thanks mate,pay up Zara,you were wrong:lol:

Just as well i aint a BBer i may have given a sh1t chippy!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

It's like a Royal Rumble in here!!!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"You just won me a tenner.i had a bet on with Zara,,,,,,lol thanks mate,pay up Zara,you where wrong

Just as well i aint a BBer i may have given a sh1t chippy!"

cool, glad i could be of assistance


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> "You just won me a tenner.i had a bet on with Zara,,,,,,lol thanks mate,pay up Zara,you where wrong
> 
> Just as well i aint a BBer i may have given a sh1t chippy!"
> 
> cool, glad i could be of assistance


Ok,so predictable,it is two bets won off you now actualy,you would never believe who else paypal'd up:beer:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i trust you'll forward my commission... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

goonerton said:


> i trust you'll forward my commission... :thumbup1:


Ay tell you what keep it up and give me your paypal details it could be viable....


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Soooooooo...... What did you watch on TV tonight then Miss ZLF???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

How do you make one of those polls? Someone needs to make one so wee can all vote on who gets to win London riot debate champ! Zara or Gooner?

I wiz bringen' back and forth like a Glasga junkie being teased with a wee poke o' smack.

Zara...Zara...Zara...Gooner...Zara...Gooner...Zara...Gooner, ahhhhhhh foook, ahhh jist cannae make ma mind up!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon then lets have a poll....but what does the 'winner' get?

A visit to Gitmo praps?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

goonerton said:


> Oh and just one other thing, you talk about "we let them in our country, fed them blah blah blah" when you're talking about people in london, don't you actually come from and live in scotland anyway? a nation that's capital probably has the worst problem with juvenile delinquency and benefit culture than any other city in the UK and is heavily subsidised by england, not too many non white faces there i bet...not that any of that really means [email protected] to me, just thought i'd point it out if we're having a break down on who feeds who...


Yes mate but they werent rioting in Scotland as the OP has already stated, i dare say that if they was/did do the same in Wales or Scotland the arguement will still be the same, these useless low life drains of society regardless of colour/nationality have got to go, be it deportation or jail, its time to call it a day now once and for all.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> Actually we would all be sent to Africa, it is where we all originate from.


not true, all my technology products originate from China and they dont send them back there when they go wrong.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The only reason they didnt riot in Scotland is cause there is **** all there to nick haha


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> The only reason they didnt riot in Scotland is cause there is **** all there to nick haha


Bit prejudice that aint it mate? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> Yes mate but they werent rioting in Scotland as the OP has already stated, i dare say that if they was/did do the same in Wales or Scotland the arguement will still be the same, these useless low life drains of society regardless of colour/nationality have got to go, be it deportation or jail, its time to call it a day now once and for all.


You completely missed my point. I have no objection with the slagging off the rioters or pointing out the ethnicity of many of them. My problem is that IMO i think the opening post is generally demeaning to everyone of colour and i've highlighted my reasons why.

I have seen a few documentaries about the gang/benefit culture and social problems in Glasgow, but if i was going to make a post slagging off those involved up there for sponging off the tax payer and for generally being a nuisance in their neighbourhoods etc, i'm pretty sure i could do it without having to denigrate any ethnic group.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

PatWelsh said:


> Bit prejudice that aint it mate? :whistling: :lol:


Nah I'm fae Falkirk......moved doon here when I was a wee wain......


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Magic Torch said:


> Nah I'm fae Falkirk......moved doon here when I was a wee wain......


So because your Scottish you think that gives you the fookin' right to make disparaging bastardin' remarks about your brethren?

What bollocks am I on aboot, that's part of the our national identity! Well said brother, well said...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Soooooooo...... What did you watch on TV tonight then Miss ZLF???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Burniestoun.

Did you know the Scots are aw ****s? 



goonerton said:


> You completely missed my point. I have no objection with the slagging off the rioters or pointing out the ethnicity of many of them. My problem is that IMO i think the opening post is generally demeaning to everyone of colour and i've highlighted my reasons why.
> 
> I have seen a few documentaries about the gang/benefit culture and social problems in Glasgow, but if i was going to make a post slagging off those involved up there for sponging off the tax payer and for generally being a nuisance in their neighbourhoods etc, i'm pretty sure i could do it without having to denigrate any ethnic group.


OMG dry your eyes and get over it mate, nobodies really interested any more. I know 6 and 7 year old little girls that cry less than you jeeeeeeeesus kerrrrrrist.........

Bet you're a ****ing riot at dinner parties eh?

No pun intended


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I really want to watch this but didn't cos I know it would annoy the hell out of me. The riots were such a sh1t time for parts of the country and turning into barbarians is not the answer.

Christ with their mentality I should be out rioting every day cos the country owes me a job and Ive been waiting for 4 months. Might clean up the knuckle dusters and head for boots tomorrow


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Christ with their mentality I should be out rioting every day cos the country owes me a job and Ive been waiting for 4 months. Might clean up the knuckle dusters and head for boots tomorrow


lol x2, i could solve many of there problems actually, i would be happy to share my experiences with them and drop them off in fkin Burma for just one day.... no actually they wouldn't need as long as i did when i was there. I will show it them for just one hour. then they will know that poverty is just a word they heard on the 6 oclock news whilst they were making there next bong.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Zara i was gonna rep ya that is funny/true,but apparently i am being sexist/racist or something as it says i need to treat all folks with love before i can rep you again,even the Pc is Pc now...... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Zara i was gonna rep ya that is funny/true,but apparently i am being sexist/racist or something as it says i need to treat all folks with love before i can rep you again,even the Pc is Pc now...... :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

All I want to say about deportation is how do you deport someone to a country of which that are not a subject of?

I'd prefer to see the cops use rubber bullets or better still shamboks (whips used by South African cops).


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Burniestoun.
> 
> Did you know the Scots are aw ****s?
> 
> ...


calm down love.

dry my eyes? get over it?

its a debate you numpty, perhaps you haven't noticed here, but i am someone who likes to argue the point

If you have mistaken this for meaning that i would actually be upset by someone spouting your type of views then you are even more deluded than i thought.

and YOU are obviously interested enough in my posts to keep reading and responding to them.

Anyway this my last post here, as its obvious from your above post you have nothing left to offer and are just resorting to turning it a slanging match. And i'm starting to agree with your earlier posts about it being pointless arguing with a fool and all that.

anyways, its been emotional, have fun!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't go mate, we're lovin' this thread!!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thread of the month.


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

100% agree!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Article from The Independant:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/london-riots--one-year-on-why-hackney-is-still-a-tinderbox-7966291.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Odds..

11:3 on Zara reply

2:1 on Goone' reply to Zara thread

7:1 on Zara reply to that reply

3:2 on another member getting ban in next 15 posts

2:1 on " " " ban in next 20 posts


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Odds..
> 
> 11:3 on Zara reply
> 
> ...


What about the odds on another GREAT thread like this one? I'll take that one up cos no doubt it's brewing


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok, so just for arguements sake the govt sends all ppl 'back' who don't have British heritage.

What would happen if someone had dual nationality then?

C'mon keep this thread a goin'!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

latblaster said:


> C'mon keep this thread a goin'!


Why? People who have points to make, have made them.

Opinions have been aired and agreed or disagreed with.

Whats to be gained?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

latblaster:3399962 said:


> Ok, so just for arguements sake the govt sends all ppl 'back' who don't have British heritage.
> 
> What would happen if someone had dual nationality then?
> 
> C'mon keep this thread a goin'!


Didn't you asked for the thread to be closed a few pages back?

There's no point in bringin up wat if scenarios cos nobody is goin to get sent back anywhere... The government just about deport terrorists so unless this thread is reserected but a worth while essay let it die a peaceful death


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Why? People who have points to make, have made them.
> 
> Opinions have been aired and agreed or disagreed with.
> 
> Whats to be gained?


£48.92 if i am correct,ah sorry £40.92 now and rising....


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> The only reason they didnt riot in Scotland is cause there is **** all there to nick haha


correct, already raped by England.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Because I'm interested in ppls views & opinions.

How they think these riots can be prevented.

Why there were riots ie the true reason, not just because 'I can'.

What needs to be in place for such a riot to take place again.

Lastly, why can't ppl express there opinions etc, without getting at each others throats. I know that there is entertainment value for some ppl, but I think the subject needs to be explored further.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We have left this thread alone as it was at points as it was a good basic discussion, should it be ressurected merely for the sake of goading memebers we will close it.

Every one who wanted a say has had one IMO so unless you have somehting new to add please let it be.

:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> We have left this thread alone as it was at points as it was a good basic discussion, should it be ressurected merely for the sake of goading memebers we will close it.
> 
> Every one who wanted a say has had one IMO so unless you have somehting new to add please let it be.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Milky, I'd truely like to know what we can do to prevent it happening again, & all the other silly stuff some of the young do.

But maybe it has run its course.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Milky, I'd truely like to know what we can do to prevent it happening again, & all the other silly stuff some of the young do.
> 
> But maybe it has run its course.


Maybe start your own thread then mate eh.. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Maybe start your own thread then mate eh.. :thumbup1:


FFS all bets are off.......


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread sucks what a fukin depressing fooked up ****y thread :cursing:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

chinup said:


> This thread sucks what a fukin depressing fooked up ****y thread :cursing:


Thank you for your learned comment!


----------

